# eggs



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no i have not been on much the last week but i had to do a 6 tier wedding cake for a friends daughter anyways i went to clean the cages and at the bottom of the three rehomed tiels i saw a egg so i got a empty coke case made a temporarly breeding box till i could get to the store to buy one i,ll never no who is the father as all three have been in together for about 3 weeks now all are common greys still doing a band search on the female


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope all turns out ok for you. It is so much fun watching them grow.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats on the babys!
I hope you all the fun and joy with them  
i so want to see photos!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Eggs!  You must have seen so many eggs in the past month or so!  Good Luck with them!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Six tier wedding cake!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, I'm impressed. You will just have to post a photo of it on here, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Do you have pics of the wedding cake? I'd LOVE to see it!!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

lol me two i what to see the cake


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

And I want some of the cake


----------

